# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Arcos da Caloura Reef

## Carlos Jorge

Olá a todos,

estou calmamente a iniciar o meu novo projecto que terá no total cerca de 1500l.

O nome, "Arcos de Caloura Reef", refere-se a um local de mergulho no Concelho da Lagoa - São Miguel. 
Inspirado nas características geológicas deste local, pretendo um layout amplo, com algumas colunas de rocha interligadas por grande arcos.   


Setup do sistema 

_Aquário_
- Dimensões: 180Cx70Lx70A
Capacidade: 882l
Construção: Scalari
Espessura dos vidros: laminado 8+8

_Sump_
Caixa da Schoeller Arca Systems
- Dimensões: 120Cx80Lx79A
Capacidade: 500l

_Refúgio/Fragário_
- Dimensões: 150Cx35Lx50A
Capacidade: 263l

_Aquário de mangues no interior da sump_
- Dimensões: 80Cx30Lx40A
- DSB de 35cm com oolite da TMC

_Retorno - aquário - sump_
- Sicce Multi 9000
Caudal: 8300l/h
Elevação: 5m
Consumo: 140W

_Retorno - sump - refúgio_
- Aquabee UP2000/1
Caudal: 2000l/h
Elevação: 3m
Consumo 38W
- Blau Overflow 3000

_Iluminação Aquário_
- Sfiligoi 12x80W

_Iluminação Refúgio/Fragário_
- 2 LifeTech 150
4x55W 10000ºK
4x55W Actínicas
Total: 440W

_Circulação Aquário_
- Tunze Multicontroller 7095
- 1 Tunze Stream 6100 
Caudal: 4000-12000l/h
Consumo: 45W
- 1 Tunze Stream 6101
Caudal: 2500-1200l/h
Consumo: 36W
- 2 Tunze Nanostream 6045
Caudal: 4500l/h
Consumo: 7W
Caudal Total: 33000l/h
Consumo Total: 95W

_Circulação Refúgio/Fragário_
- Tunze SingleController 7091
- 1 Tunze Stream 6000
Caudal: 2500-7000l/h
Consumo: 15W

_Escumador_
- Deltec Ap851
Consumo: 65 W
Capacidade: 1500l
- Alimentação: Aquabee Up 2000
Caudal: 2000l/h
Consumo: 18W

_Ozonisador_
- Sander Certizon 200mg O3/h
- Bomba de ar Oxyboost APR 150l/h
Consumo: 2,5W

_Reactor de Cálcio_
- Aquacare Modelo I
- Solenóide: Aquacare Basitech III
- Sensor de CO2: Aquacare
- Garrafa de CO2: 2Kg
- Reactor de Magnésio
Consumo: 9W
Capacidade: 500l
- Bomba de ar Oxyboost APR 150l/h
Consumo: 2,5W

_Reactor de Kalkwasser_
- Deltec KM500T
Consumo: 3W
Capacidade: 1500l

_Filtro_
- Eheim 2211
Consumo: 3W
Caudal: 30l/h

_Reposição_
- Bomba Resun SP-650
Consumo: 5W
Caudal: 300l/h

_Termóstatos_
- 1 Aquarium Systems 300W
- 1 Jager 300W

_Profilux plus II + Módulo SMS + PLM e sonda de condutividade + ProfiluxSimu-L_

_Grounding proube_

_UPS Ocean Zeus Revolution_ 
- 2 baterias Shimastu 12v 24AH

_Rocha_
- DIY

_Substrato_
- DSB (aquário) 15cm - CaribSea Aragamax Sugar Size
- DSB (mangues) 35cm - TMC Oolite Sugar Size.

_Motobomba Einhell BG-PW18_

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Vou guardar este post para colocar os seres vivos, mas por enquanto deixo apenas os peixes que tenho e alguns que pretendo, mais tarde com tempo coloco o resto que já tenho e o que pretendo adquirir.

_Peixes_
- 2 – _Amphiprion ocellaris_ (um por adquirir)
- 1 - _Parachanthurus hepatus_ 
- 1 - _Zebrassoma flavensces_
- 1 – _Chelmon rostratus_ (por adquirir)
- 2- _Amphiprion perideraion_ (por adquirir)
- grupo? - _Pteroapogon kauderni_ (por adquirir)
- grupo? - _Gorgasia preclara_ (por adquirir)
- 2 - _Nemateleotris magnifica_ (por adquirir)
- 2- _Pterosynchiropus splendidus_ (por adquirir)
- 2- _Stonogobiops xanthorhinica_ (por adquirir)
- 1 – _Grama loreto_ (por adquirir)

Parece-me estar um pouco desequilibrado com muitos peixes de fundo, mas são os que eu mais gosto.


_Corais_ 

_Invertebrados_

_Macroalgas_

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Como disse, “…estou calmamente a iniciar o meu novo projecto…”, calmamente porque a juntar-se à falta de €, alia-se a grande distância dos grandes centros.

Dia 20 de Novembro recebi a sump, caixa que foi encomendada a 30 de Setembro, tendo chegado dentro do prazo depois de duas viagens de barco, uma de França para Lisboa e outra para Ponta Delgada.



Entretanto houve uma mudança de planos, tinha projectado colocar dois scwids a fazerem a circulação no refúgio/fragário. Estes scwids foram comprados ao Diogo Lopes, mas acabei por nunca os utilizar. Para isso iria furar o aquário actual, mas a única máquina portátil de furar vidros existente em São Miguel avariou recentemente e para além disso as brocas estão demasiado velhas não me oferecendo garantias de um trabalho seguro. Sendo assim, o retorno irá ser feito com um overflow Blau 3000 e a circulação interna irá ser feita com recurso a bombas que já tinha.

Próximo passo, encomendar o aquário.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Em primeiro lugar deixa-me dar-te os parabéns pelo novo projecto, que se for bem planejado será um grande aquário (em tamanho e não só). Acho que a escolha do equipamento foi muito bem feita, embora tenho duas coisas a dizer...a rocha porquê será DIY, será para ser mais fácil fazer o layout, é que acho que nada substitui rocha natural. E porquê haverá DSB?

Em relação aos peixes, tens espaço para colocar os que bem quereres (bem eu queria um espaço desses).

As mudanças que faria na lista seriam:

Peixes
- 2  Amphiprion ocellaris (tenho um)
- 1 - Parachanthurus hepatus (em grande não sei não)
- 1 - Zebrassoma flavensces
- 1  Chelmon rostratus
- 2- Amphiprion perideraion (sem dúvida que sim)
- grupo de 6 Pteroapogon kauderni
- grupo? - Grogasia preclara ???.......estes não conheço.
- 2 - Nemateleotris magnifica ???.....nunca fui fã destes peixes, mas prontos.
- 2- Pterosynchiropus splendidus ???....concerteza que sim, mas mais uma vez atençao à rocha, convém ter rocha viva para estes.
- 2- Stonogobiops xanthorhinica ???....a meu ver existem góbios mais bonitos.
- 1  Grama loreto ???......ainda se pergunta :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Olá Filipe,




> Acho que a escolha do equipamento foi muito bem feita


Podia ter sido melhor, abundassem os euros, mas apostei essencialmente nas compras em 2ª mão, por isso algumas coisas não são a minha escolha, mas o que se arranjou.




> a rocha porquê será DIY, será para ser mais fácil fazer o layout, é que acho que nada substitui rocha natural.


A rocha irá ser DIY principalmente por uma razão ecológica. Por ser DIY se tiver jeitinho também me vai facilitar a construção do layout.




> E porquê haverá DSB?


Sempre usei DSB, parece-me ser bastante eficaz na desnitrificação. Estava a pensar coloca-la na sump para mais fácil remoção, mas eis que surgiu a ideia de colocar as _Gorgasia preclara_  e por isso terei de fazer a DSB no aquário. Esta DSB também vai possibilitar uma grande superfície para alojar todo o tipo de bactérias, substituindo assim a rocha viva.

Em relação aos peixes, os pontos de interrogação referem-se aos que ainda não tenho e não se estou em dúvida.
O _Parachanthurus hepatus_ já tenho por isso não há volta a dar; as _Gorgasia preclara_ escrevi mal, daí não teres percebido, são as enguias do mar; os _Pterosynchiropus splendidus_ e o _Chelmon rostratus_ tenciono pôr apenas no fim e em relação aos outros é tudo uma questão de gosto e poderei ainda mudar ou acrescentar alguma coisa.

Obrigado pela opinião.

----------


## Ricardo Carpinteiro

Parece que tenho um companheiro de salgados aqui em São Miguel.

Estou a iniciar um mini projecto, 150L máximo.

Poderemos trocar experiências e julgo que poderás ser uma grande ajuda.

OFFTOPIC: Achas que a Solvidros me fará um áqua de 60x55x45 em condições de segurança que me permitam dormir descansado?

Abraço e força com isso.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

> Parece que tenho um companheiro de salgados aqui em São Miguel.
> 
> Estou a iniciar um mini projecto, 150L máximo.
> 
> Poderemos trocar experiências e julgo que poderás ser uma grande ajuda.
> 
> OFFTOPIC: Achas que a Solvidros me fará um áqua de 60x55x45 em condições de segurança que me permitam dormir descansado?
> 
> Abraço e força com isso.


Olá Ricardo,

em tempos enviei-te o meu contacto por mp. Quando quiseres trocar ideias avisa.
Em termos de segurança não tens problemas com a solvidros porque eles fazem aquários bem maiores. O trabalho, na minha opinião, não é muito perfeito nem estão habituados a colunas secas e furos.

----------


## Ricardo Carpinteiro

Boas Carlos,

Envia de novo o contacto.
Eu não quero coluna seca, por isso é um simples aquário de 8mm, sem travamentos mas neste aspecto é que tenho receio. Achas que durmo descansado com um aquário feito pela Solvidros?

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas, 

espero que esta mensagem não me traga nenhum azar, nem estava para a publicar já, mas a ansiedade fala mais alto.

O aquário está neste momento algures no meio do Oceano Atlântico (podiam dar o jeitinho e começavam já a enchê-lo :yb624: ). 
Tem uma trava central que não estava nos planos e só a vi quando me enviaram as fotos. Foi justificada como forma de oferecer maior segurança. Tudo bem, vou ter que me adaptar a ela e vamos ver se gosto do restante trabalho.
Quando chegar cá ainda o têm que descarregar e depois têm de coordenar com uma outra empresa que vai coloca-lo directamente no 1º andar com o auxilio de uma grua.





Entretanto já adquiri as bombas de retorno AquaBee UP5000 e UP2000/1, as tunze (comprei em 2ª mão as 6000 e vou ter que as adaptar para 6100), o multicontroller 7095, o overflow Blau 3000, a selonóide e sensor Aquacare Basitech III e a nova estrutura de suporte para o fragário.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas,

o aquário já está em casa são e salvo :yb663: .
Primeiro tentou-se coloca-lo na varanda com uma retro-escavadora, mas esta não tinha altura suficiente, por fim acabou por ser levantado com uma empilhadora e com a ajuda de uns amigos lá o colocamos na sala. No entanto, devo confessar que tive o coração nas mãos ao ver o aquário a oscilar a 5m de altura devido à empilhadora ser pequena, a rua ser inclinada e a aproximação à varanda ter de ser feita subindo o passeio.
Apesar de ainda não ter enchido o aquário (nem penso fazê-lo tão cedo) e de este ainda não ter iluminação, o trabalho parece-me estar muito bem executado. 





A areia também já chegou.

----------


## Carlos Trabuco

Amanhã vou ver isso ao vivo  :CylDentsLapin:

----------


## Adão Pesqueira

Parabéns pelo teu projecto, não só pela preparação que tens, mas também por estares a "adaptar" o projecto a material que consegues comprar em 2ª mão.

Deve de ter ido uma aventura e tanto entrar com o aquário pela janela, temos de arranjar construtores que facilitem a vida a quem quer ter bichos deste tamanho  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 

Não sei como será a familia de aquariofilistas por ai, mas penso que justifique uma vidreira em condições, já o meu antigo 120x60x60 também foi vendido para os Açores. Falem com eles um investimento feito por eles que se calhar traria bastante rentabilidade.

Vai dando noticias

----------


## Carlos Trabuco

> Parabéns pelo teu projecto, não só pela preparação que tens, mas também por estares a "adaptar" o projecto a material que consegues comprar em 2ª mão.
> 
> Deve de ter ido uma aventura e tanto entrar com o aquário pela janela, temos de arranjar construtores que facilitem a vida a quem quer ter bichos deste tamanho 
> 
> Não sei como será a familia de aquariofilistas por ai, mas penso que justifique uma vidreira em condições, já o meu antigo 120x60x60 também foi vendido para os Açores. Falem com eles um investimento feito por eles que se calhar traria bastante rentabilidade.
> 
> Vai dando noticias


Vidreira em condições aqui nos Açores?????  :yb663: 
Se quizer-mos vidro com expessuras superiores a 10mm....népia !!! Não têm e não se esforçam para madar pedir...o mandar pedir até mandam, mas em grandes quantidades, e nunca para fazer um único aquario.
Se quizer-mos furar o vidro....é um problema dos maiores, e duvido que o façam.
Resumindo....vivemos em ilhas. 
Bem, mas deixando as desgraças....acabei de ver, ao vivo, o excelente aquario do Carlos Jorge, adorei. Vai ser um espanto, depois de montado.
Carlos, se precisares de ajuda para o encheres, já que ele não foi cheio em alto mar, aquando da viagem, apita.  :SbOk3:

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas,

esta 4ªfeira foi dia de furar a laje, ligando assim a sala à garagem. Fiz dois furos de 52mm, um vai permitir a queda de água para a sump e o outro irá servir para o retorno e para a passagem de algum cabo eléctrico.
Entretanto tive de passar massa na garagem e nas paredes adjacentes que ficaram um pouco estragadas e já as estive a preparar para amanhã as pintar.  
Carlos, afinal a laje tinha 25cm.





Até agora tudo isto foi feito sem grandes reprimendas por parte da minha esposa porque a sua atenção está totalmente virada para o nosso filhote que faz amanhã um mês e por isso... à que aproveitar a distracção :SbSourire2: .

Como já vem sendo hábito no fórum segue a foto do _pecheno_ dentro do aquário. :SbSourire2:

----------


## Adão Pesqueira

> Boas,
> 
> esta 4ªfeira foi dia de furar a laje, ligando assim a sala à garagem. Fiz dois furos de 52mm, um vai permitir a queda de água para a sump e o outro irá servir para o retorno e para a passagem de algum cabo eléctrico.
> Entretanto tive de passar massa na garagem e nas paredes adjacentes que ficaram um pouco estragadas e já as estive a preparar para amanhã as pintar.  
> Carlos, afinal a laje tinha 25cm.
> 
> Até agora tudo isto foi feito sem grandes reprimendas por parte da minha esposa porque a sua atenção está totalmente virada para o nosso filhote que faz amanhã um mês e por isso... à que aproveitar a distracção.
> 
> Como já vem sendo hábito no fórum segue a foto do _pecheno_ dentro do aquário.


Parabéns pelo trabalho e pelo pecheno.

Abraços

----------


## Carlos Trabuco

[QUOTE=Carlos Jorge;156641]Boas,

esta 4ªfeira foi dia de furar a laje, ligando assim a sala à garagem. Fiz dois furos de 52mm, um vai permitir a queda de água para a sump e o outro irá servir para o retorno e para a passagem de algum cabo eléctrico.
Entretanto tive de passar massa na garagem e nas paredes adjacentes que ficaram um pouco estragadas e já as estive a preparar para amanhã as pintar.  
Carlos, afinal a laje tinha 25cm.

Até agora tudo isto foi feito sem grandes reprimendas por parte da minha esposa porque a sua atenção está totalmente virada para o nosso filhote que faz amanhã um mês e por isso... à que aproveitar a distracção :SbSourire2: .

Como já vem sendo hábito no fórum segue a foto do _pecheno_ dentro do aquário. :SbSourire2: 


Viva carlos
Ja vi que metes-te as mãos à obra :SbOk: 
Pois, eu estava a achar 15cm muito pouco para uma laje para uma casa dessa envergadura.
Agora é só encheres o aqua e se precsares de ajuda, diz alguma coisa.
Eu para o fim de semana que vem, devo começar a preparar o meu.
Se quizeres aparecer e dar alguma ideia....apita  :SbSourire2: 
Reparei que ja tens um peixe muito bonito dentro do aquario. Felicidades e os meus parabens 


Abraço
Carlos Trabuco

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Este mês que passou foi para obras na garagem. Seguem as fotos que valem mais que mil palavras.

Aqui podem se ver os prumos que coloquei no interior de uma parede falsa de forma a reforçar a laje. Por cima estará o aquário. No canto superior direito podem-se ver as tubagens que irão ligar a sump ao aquário. Passei ainda duas extensões pela parede de forma a ficar com duas tomadas onde irei ligar três réguas analógicas e uma régua digital da profilux.



Nesta, apesar da confusão, pode-se ver a obra praticamente concluída e já com o fragário/refúgio/quarentena no sítio. Por trás irá levar a sump onde de momento estão os poucos vivos que sobraram depois de duas mudanças de casa.



Futura sump com os vivos.



Agora o projecto vai sofrer uma nova pausa forçada, talvez de mês e meio porque por cá não consigo arranjar a canalização de PVC e a ASC não envia.

Entretanto tinha comprado uma AquaBee 5000up para retorno. Nas especificações diz que eleva até 4,7m, mas infelizmente eleva apenas a 3,4m. Mais uns euros deitados à rua!

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Há cerca de um mês, passei os vivos para o fragário. Esta zona ainda está um pouco desarrumada porque só quando passar as tubagens do aquário principal para a garagem é que vou pôr tudo no devido lugar.



Este fim-de-semana chegou a estrutura de suporte do aquário. Como todo o material técnico vai estar na garagem, optei por fazer uma estrutura um pouco diferente do habitual paralelepípedo. 



A estrutura é feita em ferro zincado de 60X60 com 2mm de espessura e revestida a chapas de inox escovado. Finalmente toda a estrutura vai ser agarrada à parede com parafusos de 12mm.



Este fim-de-semana, depois de colocada a estrutura enchi o aquário, mas este oscilava bastante devido à irregularidade do chão que apresenta um alto a meio, por isso no próximo fim-de-semana vou ter que requisitar novamente o pessoal para tirarmos o aquário e colocarmos uns calços por baixo da estrutura.

----------


## Carlos Trabuco

Desta vez vou ter de almoçar um leitão inteiro para ter mais força.  :Coradoeolhos: 
O meu aqua é bem pesado, mas o teu.....xiçaaaaa  :SbSourire: 
Conta comigo para sábado.  :SbOk:

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Este sábado continuou a saga de reforço da estrutura. Quero agradecer a todos que estiveram cá em casa, especialmente ao Carlos Trabuco que foi o último a abandonar o barco.

Oh pra ele a trabalhar! Adivinhem de quem estamos a falar! :yb624:

----------


## Carlos Trabuco

Realmente aquele aquario, de um liquido amarelo e que faz espuma, pesa que se farta. xiçaaaaa  :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5: :  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Vasco Rodrigues

Parabens pelo aquario está a ficar muito bom que trabalheira.

Estou a iniciar um projecto para um aquario de 240l em Ponta Delgada, estou a iniciar-me em salgados é sempre bom conheçer gente ca da ilha  :Wink:  e claro que ofereço a minha ajuda para o teu, não que perceba muito mas  :Smile: 

1 abraço

----------


## Carlos Trabuco

> Parabens pelo aquario está a ficar muito bom que trabalheira.
> 
> Estou a iniciar um projecto para um aquario de 240l em Ponta Delgada, estou a iniciar-me em salgados é sempre bom conheçer gente ca da ilha  e claro que ofereço a minha ajuda para o teu, não que perceba muito mas 
> 
> 1 abraço


Viva Companheiro.
Se precisares de ajuda para alguma coisa, diz.

Abraço

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas,

apesar de não actualizar o tópico à uns meses, o projecto tem avançado.

Em Maio andei a fazer a rocha para o aquário. Já se discutiu muito sobre vantagens e desvantagens da rocha DIY, sendo que eu optei por esta principalmente por razões ambientais. 
Usei areão de coral da TMC, Aragonite sugar size da CaribSea e cimento branco portland, na razão de 3:1:1, aproximadamente. Como molde utilizei esferovite e no fim esculpi tudo para retirar o aspecto fatiado com que ficou. 
Para o fundo, para além de ter adicionado casca de ostra à mistura, coloquei tudo sobre placas de eggcrate. 

Substratos


Mistura


Enchimento dos moldes


Um dos três moldes a secar


Desmontagem de um dos moldes


Fundo com as placas de eggcrate


Entretanto adquiri o profilux plux II, o plm de condutividade e o módulo sms. Adquiri ainda um ozonisador e mais umas coisitas. Neste momento estou à espera de uma Sfiligoi 12x80W.

Seguem fotos do aquário, já com água salgada, mas ainda isolado do restante sistema, do fragário e da parte técnica ainda com algumas coisas por arrumar.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas tudo bem?
Então novidades deste aqua, a sua evolucão e fotos de como ficou esse layout?

Cumps.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Olá Bruno,

não há novidades!

O aquário está cheio e já se nota a areia colonizada com algumas bactérias, mas ainda não o liguei à sump e ao fragário porque continuo à espera da Sfiligoi. Só quando a receber é que vou ligar o aquário à sump e nessa altura isolo por uns tempos o fragário que é onde tenho todos os vivos. 

No fragário tenho algumas peças "novas" que trouxe no verão.

Assim que receba a sfiligoi tiro novas fotos ao layout para se perceber melhor.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Novidades!

Recebi recentemente a calha de iluminação, uma Sfiligoi 12x80W preta, na qual coloquei a seguinte configuração de lâmpadas:

 Aqua Science Duo
 ATI Blue Plus
 ATI Blue Plus
 Aqua Science Duo
 ATI Actinic
 ATI Blue Plus
 ATI Figji Purple
 Aqua Science Special
 Aqua Science Duo
 ATI Blue Plus
 ATI Blue Plus
 Aqua Science Duo

Para além da calha adquiri uma UPS Ocean Zeus Revolution.

De momento coloquei apenas os frags no aquário. Os peixes continuam no fragário, uma vez que brevemente irei adquirir mais peixes e assim evito prováveis conflitos por já terem estabelecido territórios.

Seguem algumas fotos e dois vídeos, o primeiro do aquário e o segundo da parte técnica e do fragário.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Boas, sem dúvida muito bom...realmente o fundo artificial ficou muito bom, isso coberto de corais e coralina ficará um máximo.
Sempre fizeste a dsb? parece que sim, mas não dá para ver muito bem.
Tás a pensar colocar as enguias? como vais arranjar, pelo que já vi, aqui nos Açores é difícil arranjar marinhos.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas Filipe,




> Boas, sem dúvida muito bom...realmente o fundo artificial ficou muito bom, isso coberto de corais e coralina ficará um máximo.


eu gostei do resultado final deste fundo, no entanto também gosto muito de aquários com aspecto _clean_. Também estou curioso para ver o resultado disto com corais grandes e tudo mais rosado.




> Sempre fizeste a dsb? parece que sim, mas não dá para ver muito bem.
> Tás a pensar colocar as enguias?


Sim, fiz uma dsb com uma média de 12cm apenas com o intuito de albergar as enguias, mas vai ser das últimas introduções a fazer. Daqui a cerca de um ano.
Nem tinha necessidade de fazer esta dsb para a desnitrificação uma vez que tenho uma outra com cerca de 80x30x25 na sump onde penso colocar macroalgas e mangues.
Consegue-se ver melhor a dsb no vídeo.




> como vais arranjar, pelo que já vi, aqui nos Açores é difícil arranjar marinhos.


Vou fazer como sempre fiz, trazê-los do continente.

Quando quiseres fazer uma visita envia mp para combinarmos.

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Carlos

Layout espectacular e original...àrea técnica bem provida e muito clean  :Palmas:  :yb677:  :Palmas:  :yb677: 
As bombas de circulação (!!!) são de fácil acesso para manutenção?
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Olá Carlos

Meus parabéns por esse projecto, bem pensado, aspecto limpo e com um layout excelente.
Estou curioso, em ver a evolução deste teu sistema, pois quando os corais comecarem a crescer, ficarao concerteza enquadrados de uma forma soberda nesse teu espectacular layout.
Que tudo te corra pelo melhor, e vai-nos mantendo actulizados com novas fotos e alterações que vais fazendo.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas,

primeiro obrigado aos dois pelos elogios.




> As bombas de circulação (!!!) são de fácil acesso para manutenção?Jorge Neves


Gostava de dizer que sim, mas infelizmente não é assim! Parece-me que na maioria dos casos será sempre muito difícil camuflar as bombas sem dificultar a sua remoção.

Das quatro bombas, a única de fácil acesso é a 6101. 
A 6100 que está do lado direito ao fundo fica mesmo à justa entre a coluna seca e o vidro e com o travamento à francesa torna-se difícil removê-la, mas já a tirei várias vezes.
Quanto às duas do lado esquerdo, optei por as camuflar com uma calha para cabos eléctricos. Não é muito difícil tirá-las, mas são as únicas em que não quero mexer tão cedo, é que as nanostream rock em contacto com a rocha fazem uma vibração  que se torna um pouco irritante e só com alguns pedaços de esponja e muita paciência é que conseguir remover todos os ruídos.

----------


## Vasco Rodrigues

Muito bom o layout está espetacular,
Tens ricos corais ai  :Wink: 
Quando isso tiver mais completo ficará mesmo muito bom.

Parabens
Vasco

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Está com óptimo aspecto!

Confesso que não sou fã de "paredões" mas este em concreto gosto bastante! aquelas fugas para as bombas também estão muito bem pensadas!

Parabéns!  :Pracima:

----------


## Carlos Trabuco

Xiiiii que aquario de feio.
Já tive a oportunidade de o ver ao vivo, não te disse nada na hora por vergonha, mas esta feio.
hehehhehehe
Brincadeira, o aquario esta de facto muito bom e muito bem conseguido o layout.
Quando ficar cheio de corais e peixes, vai ficar um espanto.
Gostava de ir aí mais vezes, mas com o raio das obras das SCUT, demora-se uma eternidade a chegar aí :-)
Quando sai de tua casa, apanhei um camião especial, a fazer o transporte de um pilar enorme, e demorei desde a tua casa até ao cimo do "pisão"...45 minutos. :-)
Um dia destes actualizo o meu post, ou faço um novo, com o meu aquario.
Confesso que agora não tenho paciencia para andar a tirar fotos.

Abraço
Carlos Trabuco

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas.

Antes de mais obrigado ao Vasco, ao Hugo e ao Carlos pela participação.

O aquário de momento continua mais ao menos na mesma. 
Estou a tentar equilibrar o Ca com o kH, uma vez que este último caiu bastante. Estou na chamada zona 4, do artigo "Cálcio e Dureza", da Aquário Magazine, nº2. 

Em relação à iluminação, continuo apenas com 4 T5 ligadas porque alguns corais, após 3 meses sob PC com uns 3-4 anos de uso, ressentiram-se bastante e começaram a perder zooxanthelas. Estou a pensar ligar mais 4 daqui a uns 15 dias, uma vez que a maioria já está a ganhar cor novamente.

Gostava de saber a vossa opinião sobre os peixes que estou a pensar colocar!
No post 2 coloquei uma lista, mas entretanto já mudei um pouco de opinião.

Pretendo colocar o seguinte:

Fase 1: 
Alguns já tenho e estão no fragário. Os restantes já estão encomendados e vão entrar dia 31 de Dezembro. Os que estão no fragário só entrarão passado uns dias para proporcionar uma adaptação mais fácil aos novos habitantes.

1x _Zebrasoma flavescens_ (Já tenho)

1x _Paracanthurus hepatus_ (Já tenho)

2x _Amphiprion ocellaris_  (Já tenho um)

2x _Amphiprion perideraion_

1x _Gramma loreto_

2x _Nemateleotris magnifica_

4x _Pterapogon kauderni_

2x _Stonogobiops yashia_


Fase 2

2x _Hemitaurichthys polylepis_ Desculpa Carlos Basaloco, mas tinha de copiar alguma coisa do teu aquário que acho genial! Está satisfeito com estes pequenos? 

1x _Acanthurus achilles_


Fase 3

3x _Gorgasia preclara_


Fase 4

2x _Synchiropus splendidus_

1x _Chelmon rustratus_


Nesta 1ª fase também vou colocar:

1x _Alpheus randalli_ É óbvio que tinha que meter um deste para assistir à simbiose com os _Stonogobiops yashia_, mas vamos ver se não me vou arrepender devido às tempestades de areia!

1x _Holothuria edulis_

1x _Strombus_ sp

1x _Archaster typicus_ Para juntar a uma que já tenho.

2x _Trochus histrio_

1x _Stenopus hispidus_

Esta equipa junta-se a uma grande quantidade de eremitas e gastrópodes que já andam por cá. Mais tarde quero-lhes juntar um grupo de debelius.

Nesta fase também vai entrar uma _Entacmaea quadricolor_. A minha ideia é que sejam os perideraion a fazer simbiose com ela, mas acho que os ocellaris são mais rápidos neste processo, portanto acho que os ocellaris vão entrar mais tarde no aquário principal! 


Três preocupações nesta primeira fase!

Primeiro, o número elevado de peixes que vão entrar no sistema. São doze novos inquilinos. Se vivesse no continente não seria assim, mas aqui torna-se demasiado dispendioso andar a trazer peixes às gotinhas. Para tentar diminuir um provável pico de amónia tenho andado a alimentar os que cá estão abundantemente para depois não haver uma grande diferença na quantidade de comida introduzida. Também estou a contar com o facto de serem peixes de pequeno porte.

Segundo, o gang flavescens, hepatus e ocellaris que estão comigo à quase 5 anos e já não convivem com outros peixes à mais de 2 anos. Só vão conhecer os cantos à casa depois dos outros estarem instalados, mas ainda assim tenho receio que partam para a violência!

Terceiro, os peixes cardinais que vou adquirir ao Afonso que provavelmente ainda estarão pequenos para ir para o meio desta molhada! Se forem pequenos tenho onde os meter, mas receio ter dificuldades para os introduzir posteriormente no aquário. Parecem-me peixes que facilmente apanham dos outros. Será assim? Nunca tive destes peixes.


Na segunda fase preocupa-me a recepção do flavescens e do hepatus ao achilles! Acham que vai ser tranquilo?


Em relação à introdução das gorgasias, por um lado deveriam entrar no início para não serem importunadas pelos outros peixes, mas como é óbvio seria suicídio para um peixe tão sensível. Preocupa-me que o comportamento peculiar delas atraia em demasia a curiosidade dos restantes peixes. Por outro lado pode ser que esse comportamento incuta algum receio à aproximação dos outros peixes. 


A quarta fase será somente quando o aquário já tiver fauna suficiente para alimentar o slendidus e corais suficientes para alimentar o chelmon :Whistle: .


Serão ao todo 24 peixes e é provável que a meio tenho de aumentar a escumação. Talvez entre a fase 2 e 3!

O reactor de cálcio com o tempo também irá ficar curto e estou a pensar nessa altura passar para balling. Provavelmente antes de passar à fase 2 ou 3, vai depender dos crescimentos!

Portanto, ainda tenho muito onde estoirar uns trocos, trocos esses que de momento não existem. rrrrr...

O que acham disto tudo? Estou-me a esquecer de alguma coisa ou estou a fazer alguma coisa mal?

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Na segunda fase preocupa-me a recepção do flavescens e do hepatus ao achilles! Acham que vai ser tranquilo?


Depende sempre de individuo para individuo!

Já tive esses 3 num aquário de 150cm e davam-se bem!

A melhor solução para mim continua a ser colocá-los todos ao mesmo tempo! Preocupam-se mais em sobreviver que estarem preocupados com os peixes que os rodeiam.

Quando já há territórios definidos é sempre mais complicado, mas nada de extraordinário!

Não os colocando ao mesmo tempo, outra coisa que já fiz foi colocar o peixe novo no aquário mas sem acesso aos outros. Uma "caixa" feita de rede e coloca-se o peixe novo la dentro. Os outros vão andar a querer mostrar "quem manda" mas como não conseguem chegar ao peixe novo, acabam por desistir e para todos os efeitos já estão habituados ao novo habitante.

Mas seja qual for a forma e ordem de introdução uma coisa fundamental mesmo é os tamanhos serem equiparados. Se forem muito diferentes é praticamente certo que o maior tentará mostrar "quem é o chefe do pedaço!"  :Coradoeolhos: 

Isto para estes peixes como qualquer outros que sejam +/- territoriais/agressivos.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas,

como tinha planeado no dia 31 entraram vários peixes da fase 1 no aquário, só não consegui arranjar os _Stonogobiops yashia_ e portanto também não adquiri o _Alpheus randalli_. 

A "velha guarda" continua no fragário e o _Amphiprion ocellaris_ novo está no refúgio. A "velha guarda" só se irá juntar ao aquário principal quando os novos inquilinos estiverem bem adaptados e os _Amphiprion ocellaris_ quando os _Amphiprion perideraion_ estiverem a fazer simbiose com a _Entacmaea quadricolor_, sendo que até ao momento ainda não olharam para ela. 

Neste momento, preocupa-me um pouco as diatomaceas que aparecem na rocha do aquário principal de forma mais persistente e em maior quantidade que no restante sistema o que me leva a suspeitar que seja devido à rocha ter sido fabricada por mim. 

Seguem fotos de alguns peixes. O _Gramma loreto_ e um dos _Nemateleotris magnifica_ andam desaparecidos.





Os peixinhos do Afonso. Um deles é anti social e não aparece na foto, mas está bem.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Fotos de alguns corais introduzidos no mesmo dia.













E a Entacmaea quadricolor que, por enquanto, se tem mantido na rocha que reservei para ela.


Agora o desafio vai ser manter estas cores! Já ficava contente se ficassem parecidas :Whistle:

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Agora fotos de alguns corais que mantenho desde Agosto. Quanto a mim estão com cores muito boas, mas com crescimento quase nulo.

----------


## Pedro Teixeira

Ola Carlos muitos parabéns pelo teu aquário, nem sonhava que tivesse um aquário desses na vila tão perto onde eu moro lol. Também estou a montar um mas pequenino  :SbSourire2: .

Um Abraço
Pedro Teixeira

----------


## João Seguro

Boas, realmente está aí um aquário bem planeado  :Wink:  muitos parabéns!

Olha tu nas rochas DIY deixaste em água corrente antes de meter no aquário para limpar as impurezas/químicos do cimento?

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Olá João,

depois de fazer a rocha, lavei-a, em seguida coloquei-a no aquário e fui fazendo TTA com água doce durante cerca de 5 meses. Para o final ainda fiz umas TPA de grande % com água salgada. Ainda assim, de momento estou como uma camada de dinoflagelados na rocha. Nada de muito grave, mas que tem de ser combatido. Esta semana a minha mulher foi a Lisboa e trouxe-me 40 trocus para ajudar (não os comem, mas andam lá por cima) e vou fazer tratamento com AlgaX.

Cuidado a curar a rocha dentro do aquário. Tive algumas manchas de cimento que me custaram bastante a sair. Se fosse hoje tinha-las curado noutro sítio.

Já agora, infelizmente morreram-me dois peixes, um _Pterapogon kauderni_ e o _Amphiprion perideraion_ macho.

O kauderni foi parar a coluna seca e ao retira-lo, apesar do cuidado, destruí-lhe a mandíbula inferior que posteriormente infectou. Esteve alguns dias sem comer e até estava convencido que não ia sobreviver, mas entretanto a ferida sarou e já se alimentava bem apesar de ter apenas metade da mandíbula. Infelizmente tornou a desaparecer e nunca mais o vi. Julgo que se tratava do kauderni que não se juntava aos outros.

O palhaço estava bem. Um dia, enquanto os alimentava, assustaram-se não sei com o quê e ouve uma debandada geral. Por acaso reparei que o palhaço foi para ao pé das bombas do lado esquerdo, mas nunca mais apareceu!!!

As duas baixas aconteceram após passar o hepatus e o flavensces para o aquário principal, sendo possível que a diferença bastante acentuada de tamanhos e de voracidade tenha estado na origem das mortes. Não estava a pensar coloca-los lá tão cedo, mas decidi assim para ver se controlavam as algas, mas foi uma má opção.      

Tão tenho colocado fotos porque a minha máquina avariou-se novamente!

----------


## João Seguro

Vou tentar fazer umas reef branches e talvez deixá-las numa praia, assim não tenho trabalho com as TPA :P e sempre ficam a curar em água salgada. Não tens um pente na coluna seca?

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Tinha cortado o pente de um dos lados para me facilitar a vida a tirar e pôr uma das bombas e o que lá pus não foi suficiente, mas agora já está arranjado.

A ideia da praia é boa, mas podem desaparecer.

----------


## João Seguro

É numa piscina Oceanica por isso penso que não haja problema, mas nada como tentar :P Já tinha, há uns tempos, tentado no mar, escondi no meio de umas rochas mas o mar levou-as...

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas,

mais uma actualização do aquário.

Como tinha referido anteriormente, tive um surto de dinoflagelados e andei a combatê-lo com AlgaeX da Fauna Marin. O tratamento durou 21 dias, tive de reduzir o fotoperíodo para  6 horas, desligar o ozonizador, retirar o carvão activado e não faxer TPA.

Os resultados foram positivos, tendo desaparecido a maioria dos dinoflagelados. Fiquei com receio que com o aumento do fotoperíodo, houvesse novo boom do que sobrou, no entanto parece que continua a regredir.

É claro que um tratamento tão prolongado e com alterações na manutenção teve reflexos nos corais. Não houve crescimentos, acastanharam e morreu-me a Acropora echinata e uma outra acropora azul que não sei a espécie (post 40, última foto) perdeu algum tecido na base. Entretanto, já noto melhoria nas cores da maioria dos corais. 

As três primeiras fotos são anteriores ao tratamentos e as últimas três posteriores ao tratamento.

----------


## Alexandre George

Parabéns Carlos!

Lindo o seu neném.  :Vitoria: 

A montagem das rochas está excelente. Você deixou estas rochas curando (para baixar o ph que com o cimento branco deve ter aumentado muito)?

Os corais estão lindos. Parecem mudas vindas da Korallen Zucht. Muito fixe. hehehe

Um grande abraço e boa sorte em tudo.  :SbOk2:

----------


## João Seguro

Parece que fez uma boa recuperação  :Wink:

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas,

Alexandre, este neném está a demorar a crescer :yb620: . 

Quanto às rochas, tiveram cerca de 5 meses em água doce e depois ainda algum tempo em água salgada. Teve a vantagem de ter dado muito gozo a construir e poder moldar ao meu gosto, mas apesar dos parâmetros da água estarem ok, a rocha está a levar muito tempo a ser colonizada por vida. Só recentemente é que começaram a aparecer alguns espirógrafos e também notei que todos os gastrópodes evitavam um pouco a rocha, preferiam o vidro e só recentemente é que começam a andar constantemente em cima dela.

Há uma obra aqui próximo que me faz lembrar o meu aquário (não se riam!!! :Coradoeolhos: ). Fizeram um paredão a proteger a estrada com rocha de basalto que é contigua a rocha de basalto natural que sempre esteve em contacto com a água. Como é óbvio a rocha natural está como sempre esteve e a que foi introduzida está cheia de verdete já há alguns meses, apesar da água do mar que está em contacto com ambas ser a mesma. Não sei se me fiz entender!

Quanto às mudas e sem desprimor para a Korallen Zucht, estas ainda são melhores porque são nacionais do nosso amigo Machado de Sousa :yb677: . Com o tratamento de algaeX que fiz perderam um pouco a cor, mas parece-me que estão a recuperar.

Obrigado aos dois pelos comentários.

----------


## Fernando Garcia

Update?

----------

